# What subjects to study for nremt b?



## Bpatton (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am studying for my nremt b exam coming up in 4 days, just wondering what topics to review that'll help me on the test! Thanks


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Bpatton said:


> Hey everyone, I am studying for my nremt b exam coming up in 4 days, just wondering what topics to review that'll help me on the test! Thanks



You know that book you read during your class? I'd start with that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2014)

Everything. The NREMT is usually very good about asking questions on every single topic. Your EMT book holds all the answers...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> You know that book you read during your class? I'd start with that.




You're a **** but I was gonna say it. Thanks for making me not have to be one hahah


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> You're a **** but I was gonna say it. Thanks for making me not have to be one hahah



This...


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> You're a **** but I was gonna say it. Thanks for making me not have to be one hahah


----------



## medicdan (Aug 6, 2014)

Bpatton said:


> Hey everyone, I am studying for my nremt b exam coming up in 4 days, just wondering what topics to review that'll help me on the test! Thanks



I can see it now. Your exam is going to have fourteen questions on airway, one about pediatric airway positioning, it will have two questions about ACS, seven related to CHF, nine on trauma, six regarding incident command structure and hazmat. There will be two OB questions one on childbirth, eleven on medical legal and ethics, nine on ambulance operations and two on seizures.

You should study chapters 1,4,9,21,32,6,8,11,18,27 and 36 to achieve a perfect score.

Now give me a minute to put my crystal ball away, I sure do hope all the patients you care for are described in those chapters...


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 6, 2014)

Giving a serious answer: 

There are a lot of great test prep things available for NREMTB. You can find flashcards on amazon.com you can find books at amazon or Barnes and noble, you can use software like JBLearning on your phone or computer, etc. You can also get a study group going with people from your class. I would try to do as many different options as possible.


----------



## drl (Aug 6, 2014)

Do sets of comprehensive practice questions and see what subjects you miss most frequently. Then study those topics in depth. 4 days isn't really enough to reread the entire book, so that's the best use of your time.

Two other pointers:
- Be rock-solid with your patient assessment order/priorities
- Know the "freebie" numbers (ie: burn surface area estimation, GCS, normal vital ranges, ...)

Study smart, and good luck.


----------



## epicEMT (Sep 10, 2014)

Make sure you are more than confident in airway, cardiology, medical, trauma, obstetrics, and operations.


----------

